# How to edit Group Policy for Internet Explorer



## djanon (Feb 20, 2009)

Could someone please help?
My computer is on a network domain at work, I am running XP Pro with IE7. In order to access the internet via the proxy server the 'LAN Settings' need to be changed on the 'Connections' tab within 'Internet Options'. However my Lan Settings are greyed out (it states that Group Policy has been applied). What can I do to make sure that this section is never greyed out?
This problem has been driving me mad for a while now!


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi DJanon,

Can you please clarify whether you are an admin or user, if you are a user then you cant as it is controlled by group policy objects on the server ther is no way around it and it has been set up for a reason. If you are an admin you need to log onto the server go in to server management advanced options and edit the appropriate group policy object.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

your IE proxy setting are being set by your IT department .. if you need help ask them.


----------



## djanon (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Bremner,
I am an admin user, although I am not fully conversent with all aspects of Server 2003. Could you please tell me how to access Server Management please?
Many thanks


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you are a admin of the workstation or the network? Please dont say the network.

If so thats not enough, its a IT issue, talk to your administrator.


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Djanon if you were an admin on the server you should know how to access the server management console. Bilbus is right if you are an admin on your work pc it will not allow you to access the server and further more if you have administrator rights on xp and you still cant change the lan settings the gpo has most likely been enforced from the server. The other problem you have is that if you are an Admin for the server if you edit this gpo to allow access to lan settings you will not only allow it for your self but for every one on that domain, which i dont believe you will really want to do. You can make gpo's for different groups but it is quite complex if you have no experience and if you dont know how to access the server management console then you are definately going to struggle implementing gpo's. If you have just taken over this server as admin and are new to server 2003 and you definately are the Server Admin not just an admin on your pc then let me know and i will help you.


----------



## djanon (Feb 20, 2009)

Bremner
I am indeed server admin. Please could you help me implement gpo's for different groups as I need students to have a different gpo from teachers anyway...
Your help would be most appreciated.
Regards


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

How are you a server admin if you dont know anything? GPOs are applied to OUs.

are your teacher and student users in differnt OUs? If not then they should be. Then just apply the GPO to the student OU, and not the teacher OU. Also dont apply it to the domain, unless you want to deal with filters.


----------



## ramtekedipak (Feb 18, 2009)

which policy is implement to domain user for shareing and installation


----------



## ramtekedipak (Feb 18, 2009)

ramtekedipak said:


> which policy is implement to domain user for shareing and installation


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

what?


----------



## Godzmarine (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you use Active Directory lol?

Open up a Group Policy and play around with it, don't screw it up.

Do not use the default domain controller policy.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

create a new GPO, 

download the enterprise group policy console


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Djanon

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-6026123.html this is a fairly concise guide to editing and creating gpo's. You really need to at least be able to access the console and know where everything is before we can go to the next step. I am sorry there is no really quick solution to your problem, it is going to take time. I had to learn about gpo's from research on the net and trial and error. Once you have a basic grasp on it you will be far better off. You need to do your testing after hours, other wise you could have kids going crazy on the net. I am honestly not trying to be condescending as i was once in your position but is there anyone there you can seek advice from to show you the basics ie the person who managed the servers before or an external IT contractor you could get in for a couple of hours? It would be money well spent if they could run you through the basics as it is difficult to explain via a forum.


----------



## djanon (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Bremner,
Your help is appreciated. Will take a look at the article, I do have a network engineer friend I will talk to. If I have any other queries I may get back to you.
Thanks again!


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

your welcome to


----------

